# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2008)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand.


Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) Siehe unten...


*Der Gewinn für März
 ABU ULTRA CAST 4000 FD​*
Die neue Ultra Cast-Serie von Abu Garcia besticht neben dem Top-Design auch durch die hochwertige technische Ausstattung. Kräftiges,  4,9:1 übersetztes Getriebe mit 5 Kugellagern und einem IAR- Walzenlager (sofortiger Rücklaufstopp), Frontbremse mit Microrasterung und extra-großen Bremsscheiben, Metall-Weitwurfspule und Graphit-Ersatzspule.

Eine Rolle für ambitionierte Angler! 







*Gewinner Januar/Februar:​**Neumember: *
AHalbe 
rollginger11   


*Altmember: *
jaeger 
Interesierter  


Wer jetzt von den Altmembern im März eine der Rollen gewinnen will: 
Hier im Thread ein mindestens 4 - zeiliges Gedicht abliefern, in dem mindestens einmal auf "Abu Ultra Cast" gereimt wurde.

Viel Spass beim reimen und viel Glück......


----------



## maesox (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Rollen gibt es heute viele,
gebaut für alle möglichen Ziele.
Nur die Ultra Cast von ABU,
meistert alles ohne Tabu !!
:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

ok. dann werdenw ir auch die "Verdrehungen" von Abu Ultra Cast akzeptieren - zu schwer wollens wir dann ja auch nicht machen...


----------



## alterjunger (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Meine alte Rolle taugt nicht mehr,
eine Abu Ultra Cast soll her.

Diese Rolle find ich fein, 
drum solls auch keine andre sein.


----------



## Henryhst (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Das Gefällt mir aber.#6


Angeln geh ich jeden tag,       
weil ich die Frische luft so mag.
Nur bei Regen ist es Tabu,
auser mit der Ultra Cast von Abu.
Hoffe mal das reicht zum Gewinnen,
sonnst geh ich nie mehr los zum Spinnen.


----------



## henningcl (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Was machen Sie denn da?

Ich dichte!

Dann dichten Sie doch mal was!

Ich stehe hier im Wasser und angel auf Barsch, 
doch sie wollen nicht beissen, 
denn ich hab keine ABU Ultra Cast.


----------



## bike44rot (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Angeln ist mein Hobby
aber leider ohne große Lobby. 

Ohne die Abu Ultra Cast
hänge ich das Ganze an den Mast.

#h Thomas


----------



## Sarein (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ich möcht die Abu Ultra Cast,                  :k
deswegen schreib ich hier mit Hast.
Beim nächsten Mal angeln gehen
möch ich sie im Koffer sehen.                 
                                                 :vik:


----------



## mipo (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hier ist eine "ABU Ultra Cast" zu gewinnen.
Darum werde ich mich besinnen,
auch  mit zu spielen und gewinnen,
um die " ABU Ultra Cast" probieren beim Spinnen. :vik:#6


----------



## Wizzard2000 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ich muß die ABU Ultra Cast gewinnen,
denn ich will den alten Riesen Hecht bezwingen.
Das letze mal hat der alte Hecht gewonnen,
denn die alte Rolle konnte  ihn nicht unter Kontrolle bekommen.


----------



## archi69 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hey wizzard...fast wie meiner.....

*Anhieb, Drill und Peng!...verloren,
Der Meterlachs ins Tiefe rast,
Die Rolle fliegt mir um die Ohren,
Ach! Hätt' ich doch die Abu Ultra Cast!*


Schönen Tag Ihr Dichter! 
archi


----------



## peterws (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Not too long it'll last
until my Abu Ultra Cast
screams out loud
I'm catching a trout.

Ich hoffe das Gedicht in englischer Sprache wird auch akzeptiert. Das hat sich beim Reim auf "Cast" einfach zu gut angeboten.

PS. Ich glaube, die meisten hier haben nicht ganz verstanden, was mit "auf ... reimen" gemeint ist.


----------



## Der Wobbler (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Jetzt sitz ich hier und schau ganz dumm,
such ne Rolle ohne Schnur drumrum.
Da sah ich hier, die Abu Ultra Cast,
die auch noch auf meine Angle passt !
Und jetzt her, mit dem Ding und das sehr fix,
bevor ich bald am Wasser sitz !
Denn sitz ich dort und mir fehlt die Cast,
der Karpfen kommt, mein Herz,das rast,
der Fisch, der schwimmt, wohin auch immer,
ohne ABU ULTRA CAST, bekomm ich den nie und nimmer !


----------



## Waveman (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ich hätte da auch Einen ....

Ich steh am See, da kommt ´ne Fee, fragt mich was ich mir wünsche
Ich denk kurz nach und wünsche mir ´ne paar neue Ringelstrümpfe
Mit meiner ABU ULTRA CAST hol ich den Köder ein 
Schnapp mir die Fee und lade sie zu einem Gläschen ein …

Das ist ja wohl nicht zu toppen :m

see you  
waveman


----------



## zesch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ich steh hier am Ufer und hab nichts zu mampfen,

da schwimmt daher in der Lippe ein Rapfen,

der von links nach rechts durch das Wasser rast,

ich fang ihn gleich mit meiner ABU Ultra Cast.

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Angler25 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

*Nach ewigen, ehrnen,
Großen Gesetzen
Müssen wir alle
Unseres Abu Ultra Cast *
*noch ehren.*


----------



## hecq (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ein fischer der nicht gerne mit Hechten spaßt,
fischte mit der Abu Ultra Cast,

Ein harter drill,
nun ist sie wider still,
die bremse,
noch heiß von jener flucht,
die abgefedert von des scheibens wucht,
kaum gekühlt,
der nächste wurf,
ein in die brust dringender ruck,
sie singt wider,

nicht nur in träumen unbesiegbar


----------



## Kaljan (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

ich kam nach hause und sah im AB 
dass die  Abu Ultra Cast im preisausschreiben da nun steh'
ich schaltete mein kopf ein 
und machte diesen reim

ich hoffe ich bin einer der gewinner 
und halte die Abu Ultra Cast bald in meinen fingern 




mfG Kaljan |wavey:


----------



## kxffxkxffx (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

mal was englisches: 



next month, i’ll go on a funfair
  at a shooting gallery i’ll win a chair
  a visionary will look into my past 
  he ‘ll hopefully say that i’ve won an Abu Garcia Ultra Cast!


----------



## Hawwerhase (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Na dann will ich auch mal:

In der Eder rast ein Hecht daher, ich schau ihm traurig hinterher, denn mit meiner alten Rolle verlier ich schnell die Fisch-Kontrolle.
Drum haste ich zum Angelladen, die "ABU Ultra Cast", die muss es sein, dann ist auch der Hecht bald mein.
Leider, sagt man mir, die haben wir nicht hier,
willst du trotzdem so ein feines Stück, versuch beim Anglerboard dein Glück.


Petri Heil, der Hawwerhase


----------



## Petri1 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Der März ist noch jung und hoffe
das der Winter ist bald um.
Der Winter ist bald vergangen, dann 
kann  ich gehn mit meiner neuen
Abu Ultra Cast zum angeln.



Gruß Petri1


----------



## Dorschprinz (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ob Kutter,Küste,See und Baggerloch
ob Dorsch,Hecht,Zander,Plötze
Rügen,Fehmarn,Bodensee und Darß
Was mit muss ist die Abu Ultra Cast! 

Na denn #h


----------



## Cobra HH (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

mach auch mal mit

Zum angeln möchte ich an die Maas
benutzen wollte ich die ABU ULTRA CAST
habe sie aber zuhause vergessen
nun gibt es morgen kein schönes Zanderessen


----------



## volkman79 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

veni, vidi, vici...

kraftvoll erhebt sich Ihr vollkommenes Haupt, 
Geschmeidigkeit definiert sich durch IHREN Lauf.
Cardinal, Revo wie Ambassadeur herniederknien in Ihrem Licht,
verschwindend gering bleibt deren Anreiz bei Naher Sicht.
Stella, Certate - superlativ sind SIE alle nur fast,
viva la ABU Ultra Cast.:l


Mein bescheidener Beitrag,
Gruß, Volker


----------



## bodenseepeter (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ans Wasser geh ich,
  den Fisch zu bezwingen,
  zu kämpfen mit ihm
  und dann doch zu gewinnen.
  Hier in der Natur,
  da fühl ich mich pur,
  der Stress, der fällt fort
  beim Angelsport.
  Das macht mir alles Riesenspaß,
  dank meiner Abu Ultra Cast!


----------



## Agneta (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

40 Euro sind kein Preis!
Da dichte ich doch schnell mal Scheiß.
Die Rolle braucht doch jeder Spinner,
drum werd´ auch ich Abu Ultra Cast Gewinner.
 (Nichts für Ungut. Spass muss sein!)


----------



## Freder (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Das Meer ist weit, das Meer ist blau.
  Im Wasser schwimmt ein Kabeljau.
  Da kommt ein Fred von ungefähr,
  ich glaube rechts, ich weiß nicht mehr,
  auf einem Boot mit seiner Angel
  und wirft auch ohne viel Gerangel,
  den Köder weit ins Meer hinein.

  Nach kurzer Zeit die Schnur sich spannt,
  alle Angler kommen gerannt,
  um zu sehen was Fred da macht.
  Dieser nur ganz herzlich lacht.
  Er lacht sich wirklich einen Ast,
  und holt, dank Abu Ultra Cast
  den Fisch zu sich ins Boot hinein.

  Das Meer ist weit, das Meer ist blau.
  Im Wasser schwimmt kein Kabeljau!


  Mit bestem Dank an Heinz Erhard für die Vorlage!


----------



## spin-paule (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

*Da habe ich mir angemaßt,
mit einer Abu Ultra Cast,

den dicksten Fisch an Land zu zieh´n -
bei dem Versuch hab´ ich geschrien:

"Die Rolle surrt zwar wie ´ne Mücke -
doch Vorsicht - da kommt ´ne Perücke"

Mit einem Knall war´s dann vorbei,
es folgte ein Verzweiflungs-Schrei.

... und die Moral von der Geschicht´:
"Mit Perücken spaßt man nicht!"*


Einen schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## iche112 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Verlost wird hier ne Abu ultra Cast
darauf mir gleich das Herz schnell rast
Ich möcht sie doch so gern gewinnen
um gleich darauf am See zu spinnen

Gruß Iche112


----------



## wuerzig (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Die rolle ABU Ultra Cast,
gebaut von Schweden meisterlich,
wär meiner Rute liebster Gast,
und fängt bestimmt so manchen Fisch.

Wenn ich die hätt, ich werds verraten,
könnt weder Frau noch Urgewalten,
nichtmal der schönste Sonntagsbraten,
mich vom Gewässer ferne halten.


----------



## Seele (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hast du eine ABU Ultra Cast,
machst du beim Fischen niemals Rast.
Ob See, Fluss oder Meer,
wenn ich diese Rolle hab gib ich sie nie mehr her.


Naja reimen is einfach nicht so mein Ding. :m

MFG Seele


----------



## Anjolus (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ich sitz´ vor meinem Bildschirm im Büro ,
träume, ich säß´ am wasser irgendwo,
so schön beim Angeln ohne Streß und jede Hast,
mit der frisch gewonnenen ABU ULTRA CAST!

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## captain-sparrow (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

noch ein gedicht:


nun sitz ich hier und denke
wie ich meine geschicke lenke
die abu ultra cast möcht ich gewinnen
dafür muss ein gedicht mir gelingen.

das wird nie was
drum schreibe ich hier
gebt mir das ding
ich liebe es es sehr 

ich bin kein dichter
und hab trotzdem gelüste
die abu ultra cast begehre ich sehr
ich will auch nicht mehr

mach zu das ding
ich bin der gewinner
ich schwöre auch
ich machs nicht immer

gruß
axel


----------



## Würmchesbader (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Bin dabei!
Wenn ich aber Dichter hätte werden wollen, bräuchte ich keine Rolle.


Jeder Fisch ist eine Zier,
darum nehm ich Sie gerne ins Visier.
Sitzt jetzt 'rum hier im Büro
lieber ans Wasser egal wo.
Angeln ist doch eine Zier
und mit der Abu Cast ein echtes Plesier!


----------



## holly08 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

bevor am falschen ende sparst,
hol dir die ABU Ultra Cast,
denn ob du`s glaubst,oder nicht,
die rolle hält,
was sie verspricht!


                        |wavey:


----------



## big mama (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*



Der Gedanke " Abu Ultra Cast " -
mein Herz schon  jetzt rast !
Und nenne ich sie mein,
gibts immer Fisch daheim !

Leute, da sind ja wirklich Dichter unter euch   :vik:.
Grüße von Big Mama​


----------



## Angelboy (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Moin

Jung zu sein das ist schon schwer
Tuning am Dreier reicht nicht mehr
es wird gedüst, bis man in den Unfall rast
ich bleib lieber am Teich mit meiner ABU Ultra Cast


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Alle denken, alle reimen
wollen siegen lassen keinen
Aber ich brauch die Abu - Cast zum Spinnen
Drum muss ich doch wohl gewinnen !

MfG
Frauen-Nerfling


----------



## Sinned (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ich bin zwar kein Altmember, hab aber ne Idee für ein kleines Gedicht 

Böse

Ich bin ein kleiner Schelm mit großer Last
Hab sehr oft Ärger, Manchmal Hast
Ich hoff bald ist die Zeit vorbei
und Ruhe find´ ich bei der Angelei
Auch wenn euch dieser Reim nicht passt,
so freu ich mich diesen Monat auf die Abu Ultra Cast


----------



## Würmchesbader (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Die Sonne scheint mir ins Gesicht,
die Fische beißen wieder nicht,
da wird es Zeit etwas zu tun,
und nicht nur einfach auszuruhn.

Die neue Abu Ultra Cast kommt mal ran,
und schon beißt das erste Fischlein an.
Was folgt das ist ein klasse Drill,
die Abu Ultra Bremse kreischt recht schrill.

Kaum ist der Fisch an Land gezogen,
glätten sich am See die Wogen.
Es geht nicht ohne Abu Ultra Cast,
einfach perfekt und es passt.


----------



## Hechtchris (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Sorry für den Doppelpost ! Keine Absicht !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stipper Frank (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ne neue Rute das ist fein,
doch welche Rolle soll es sein?
Da kam mir die idee, 
ne Abu Ultra Cast? Okay!
Ob an Mosel oder Rhein nenn ich jetzt die Fische mein!


----------



## Ginnar1 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Wer kommt da so spät 
durch stürmisch Woge gerast?
Gottlob, es ist Petri - 
mit meiner neuen Abo Ultra Cast.


----------



## Petterson (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ich bin der Fisch, der niemals beißt,
und das mit Recht: denn kaum etwas womit ihr angelt
ist´s wert, dass keschern mir verheißt.
So ist denn alles was ich mir angemaßt:
werd ich an Sehne angehangelt, soll die aufgewunden sein
auf einer Rolle, edel, fein:
die ABU Ultra Cast...
die müsst es sein!
(Mephistofisch zu Fischer Fäustling)


----------



## Barschl (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Bin lang nicht mehr angeln gewesen,doch was ich jetzt seh so zart und fein,läd mich gleich zum angeln ein.
Schnell die Abu Ultra Cast drauf gemacht und kein Räuber mehr verpasst.Egal ob Zander oder Hecht die Abu Ultra Cast macht's mir Recht.Ach wärst du doch so gerne mein,denn ohne dich schlaf ich nicht ein.|wavey:


----------



## mercury (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Zu meiner neuen Rute noch dazu,
eine schöne Rolle natürlich von "ABU".

Kampfstarke Fische ohne Rast,
das schafft nur die "Ultra Cast".

Drillst du nen Fische stark wie ein Gnu,
wähle als Rolle nur die Ultra Cast von ABU.

Eine Rolle die nur in meine Sammlung passt,
währe die ABU Ultra Cast. 

Drum würd ich mich freu´n,
viel die Wahl meinen Rheim.
Not least but last,
ich hätt´sie gern,
die ABU Ultra Cast.


----------



## mstani (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Wer mit der ABU Ultra Cast,
göttlich Angeln will;
Nach Abu Simbel rast,
oder wagt gleich hier den Drill!

Denn eines wuss't die Nefertari schon,
schenk deinem Mann ne Rolle von ABU;
Der Ramses steigt herab vom Thron,
er Cast gleich Ultra und ich hab Ruh!


----------



## mstani (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Wenn's mich erwischt, reime ich noch heute Nacht im Traum: #q


Wills't fröhlich Lachen im stärksten Wind,
mit der ABU Ultra Cast fängst du geschwind!
Doch sollt auch ein mal Flaute sein,
mit der ABU Ultra Cast ziehst du die Fische rein!

---------------------------------------------------

Ultra wollen alle sein, das klingt so nett und auch ganz fein!
20 Lager, die Rolle rast; Doch Spaß macht's nur mit der ABU Ultra Cast!




So jetzt reicht es aber, sonst muss ich gleich zu meinem Tackledealer. |bigeyes  #h


----------



## yeti41 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Man(n) will ja nicht auf den Gewinn verzichten
drum muß man jetzt schnell holprig dichten.
Reimen soll es sich noch dazu
und auch noch auf die Ultra Cast von Abu!


Wie gesagt ... holprig! Aber was tut man nicht alles für eine neue Rolle  ...


----------



## powermike1977 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

abu ist der knaller,
meistert jeden waller,
hol mir jetzt die echte,
und fang meterhechte.


----------



## rotauge88 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

I don't have a good fishing reel,

Now I have only one appeal:

Please give me the Abu Ultra Cast,

And I will catch my fish very fast!


----------



## BigBass73 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Werbung
> 
> *PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
> Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen.
> ...


Ich fische am Rhein,
so solles sein,
der Fisch recht gross,
da zicht sie loss,
ich denke noch nanu,
doch das pckt die ABU.

gruss

Big bass 73


----------



## Finke20 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Diese Rolle ihr glaubt es kaum,
ist schon immer mein schönster Traum.
Nun sitz ich hir ohne Rast und Ruh,
wünsch die ABU ULTRA CAST kommt bald hinzu.
Damit ich mit dem Guten Stück,
bald angeln kann am schönen Ryck.

Petri Heil


----------



## Archer (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Benutzt man die ABU Ultra Cast,
fängt sich der Fisch von ganz allein, zumindest fast.
Aber eins ist sicher,
vom Angelnachbarn gibt es kein Gekicher.
Der wird viel mehr vor Neid ganz blass,
weil Du ne tolle ABU hast.


----------



## Karpfencrack (7. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Mit der ABU Ultra Cast
fang ich Fische überm Maß
Da macht fischen viel mehr Spaß
mit der ABU Ultra Cast


----------



## Willhelm Klink (8. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Morgen haben wir Arbeitseinsatz
danach brauch ich die Ultra Cast
Um mich zu belohnen 
werd ich mir mit Abu ein Fischlein holen.


hoffe das ist gut


----------



## zanderhechtfrodo (8. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

*Auf meinem Konto bei der Bank
sind alle Fische "tierisch krank".
Sie kommen schwach dahergefleten,*
*ganz mager, blaß, nur Haut und Gräten,*
*drum gebt mir diese Rolle jetzt*
*damit es in der Abu fetzt,*


----------



## mstani (8. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Kann nicht schlafen, find keine Ruh!#q
Kann denken nur an ABU du!

Nicht das mich treibt die Not dahin,
nur ohne ABU Ultra Cast macht's keinen Sinn!#c

Komm mir vor wie einst der Thor,
fischen geht nur, denkst du da... (Schon genug Gedichtet)!#q

Testen will ich genau die Roll,
egal was mich's morgen kosten soll!#c

Oh ihr Leut, was habt mir angetan?
Eingeschlagen hat's so dann!:r

Werbung geht zu jeder Zeit,
kann's nicht verkaufen meiner Maid!#q

Muß schlafen geh'n nun ohne hast;
Träum wieder von der Ultra Cast!   ;+

Eines will ich jetzt noch geben;
Lasst ABU und die Angler Leben!:m

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## chrissi6 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hi ,
ich hab auch ein Gedicht zu der Rolle :

Manchen ist ja garnichts richtig 
relevant - und auch mal wichtig
-für die ist's dann auch ok 
gehn sie mit 'nem "Stock" zum See
und auch "Wurst" ist's für so olle 
was an Rute was an Rolle 
so fürs Angeln im Gepäck
Hauptsach' es erfüllt den Zweck.
Ja, und derart "ungelenken" 
möcht' man nicht mehr Worte schenken...

Aber and're- Gott sei Dank !-
Haben Feinstes nur im Schrank 
und im Angleretui 
da pflegen und behüten sie 
feinstes Gerät und Material...
eindeutig fällt dann auch die Wahl 
auf die ganz besonders tolle, 
topdesignte Angelrolle
von ABU GARCIA, dem EXPERTEN 
- perfekt an allen Angelgerten 
ist die ABU ULTRA CAST, 
top-funktional und ohne Hast 
beim Angeln locker zu bedienen 
da sieht man frohe Anglermienen...
Denn beißt der Fisch am Haken zu 
drillt man ihn mit ihr im Nu 
mit ABU ULTRA CAST aus Schweden 
fängst du den Fisch und hälst auch jeden !!!


----------



## Chronic (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

angeln ist schön, angeln macht spaß
besonders mit der rolle ABU ULTRA CAST
meine beine zittern und mein herz das rast
denn vielleicht werde ich gewinner der ABU ULTRA CAST


----------



## Hougen (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ich steh am Wasser und sehne mich sehr,
nach der Natur, der Aktion und noch mehr Flair,
doch wer kann mir dies denn nur geben,
da ließ ich mich doch schnell dazu überreden,
zum Wunsche einer ausgezeichneten Rolle, 
besser als sie erträumt sein kann von einem Fantast
so liegt sie bald, so hoff ich doch in meinen Händen - die ABU Ultra Cast.


----------



## Big Man (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hallo Leute, 

ich bin diesen Monat auch wieder dabei!!!!

Wäre ja ein schönes Geschenk für meinen Geburtstag nächsten Monat und im Mai fängt die Raubfischsaison an.
Da würde die *  ABU ULTRA CAST 4000 FD *wunderbar zu meiner* Black Bull Spinrute *passen

Büüüdddeeeee:q


----------



## Koelnhorst (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Zum Erfolg benötigst du,
ne spitzenrolle von ABU.
Damit du keinen Fisch verpasst,
am besten gleich die Ultracast.
Und dich beneidet Jedermann,
du hast den Fisch und auch den Fun.


----------



## *Esoxhunter* (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

_Willst Du fischen ohne Rast,_
_gönn Dir von *ABU* die neue *Ultra Cast*._
_Sie ist echt spitze,_
_hat Power,_
_und trotzdem fein,_
_Du wirst damit erfolgreich sein !_


----------



## fischerkoenig (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

ABU-Rollen ULTRA CAST,
ist das beste was Du hast.
Ohne grosse Mueh und Plag,
angelst Du den ganzen Tag.
Wer nicht schreibt der nichts gewinnt,
so ist das Leben mal bestimmt.


----------



## Arbun (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Wenn du nach ner guten Rolle fragst,
Nimm lieber gleich ne Abu Ultra Cast,

Und vergiß denn andern Kram,
Von Shimano, Daiwa, Cormoran!

Sind nu alle Hechte abgegrast,
Tja, das geht nur mit der Ultra Cast!

Drückt dich jetzt vielleicht der Schuh,
Kauf dir doch ne Ultra Cast von Abu!


Schleichwerbung made by, Arbun |supergri


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

So soll es sein,
mit der Abu Ultra Cast
fänsgt du Fische,
groß und klein.
Hast du sie am Stecken,
ist`s für den fisch ein großer Schrecken.
Sollte sie die Meine sein,
wär das auch noch superfein


----------



## Arbun (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Wenn du an falscher Stelle sparst
und kaufst dir keine Abu Ultra Cast,

sondern denkst dir "Geiz ist geil!"
reisst dir auch das letzte Seil...

Ach, der kapitale Fang
der dir somit nicht gelang,

bis du an den Kopf dir fasst,
warum nur keine Abu Ultra Cast!?

Dies wird dir lassen keine Ruh,
bis nicht dein eigen nennst die Abu!


(Also vielleicht eetwaas überzogen|kopfkrat)


----------



## Hackersepp (10. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Ach wie wär es doch fein ,

wenn die Ultracast von Abu wäre endlich mein.

Zum Fischen auf den Hecht und Zander,

nicht nur im See, sondern auch in dem Meander.

Einen Fisch ich werd euch sicher fangen,

bei dem die Abu  wird kreischen  ganz schön bange.


----------



## Arbun (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Saß im Boote der Recken,
mit seinem stolzen Stecken.

Eben dem Großhechte eine verpaßt,
natürlich mit der Abu Ultra Cast.

Doch schlug das Schicksal wieder zu,
und da half auch keine Rolle von Abu!

Denn von Loch Ness die Mär,
war leider nicht von ungefähr...

Nun vom Seemonster das Boot erfasst,
holte sich Nessy die Abu Ultra Cast!

Es blieb der Stolze Recken,
ohne Rolle und Stecken... !
#d

Tschuldgung mir kam das so!


----------



## bachforrelle (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Es ist schon eine große Last,
wenn du keine gute Rolle hast,
doch was ist gut und was doch nicht,
im Dunkeln jetzt erstrahlt ein Licht,
denn eine Rolle stark und edel,
erobert jetzt das Anglerherz,
ich sag euch, die bereitet Freude 
und ist kein unnützer Ballast
es ist, da gibt es keine Frage, die neue ABU Ultra Cast.


----------



## pikehunter (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

ABU Tackle "Alter Schwede" !
Davon ist hier die Rede.
Das feine Röllchen von ABU will ich haben,
um mich beim Fischen dran zu erlaben.#6
Würde es nach mir gehen würde ich bestimmen
Die *ABU ULTRA CAST* soll nur ich gewinnen! :vik:

Beste Grüsse
pikehunter


----------



## andyy g (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

die *f*isch spranngen bei*tag *und *nacht *und haben nur gelacht,*da* nahm ich die ohne *tabu* die *rolle *von *abu ultra cast ,*ab da *f*ing sie ohne *r*ast.


----------



## Der_rheinangler (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Die schöne Abu ultra Cast
bringt beim fischen sehr viel spass
ans ie kommt keine andere dran 
drum forder ich eine für jederman


----------



## flori66 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Lieber guter Weihnachtsmann,
schau mich nicht so böse an.
Ich will auch immer artig sein,
so pack mir eine "Abu Ultra Cast" ein.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Die "*Abu Ultra Cast*" ist keine tolle Rolle. 
Das weiß sogar der alte Bolle.
Trotzdem schreibe ich mein Gedicht hier rein
Man was bin ich für ein Schwein.

Würde sagen das ist das Gewinnergedicht


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Doppel Post....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (11. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Oha was macht der Pc den da:q


----------



## askl (12. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Als einz'ge Frau an Bord unter 9 Mann
geb ich gern an, dass ich was kann.
Wie aber würden sie erst staunen
und würden neidisch wohl auch raunen -
ich gebs ja zu, mein Herz das rast -
käm ich an mit 'ner Abu Ultra Cast


----------



## Gismo (13. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Meine Alte Rolle ist verrostet
Und aus ihr wächst schon Gras.
Drum würde ich mich von Hetzen freuen
Das ich Gewinne die Abu Utra Cast
Und mir Fische Bringt mit voll Gass


----------



## Ulli3D (13. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Da freute sich der Angelgast
Mit seiner Abu Ultra Cast
Beim Spinnen fing er einen Hecht
knapp unter 'nem Meter 
Das war doch nicht schlecht.


----------



## T.P (13. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

geil... mir fällt keins ein


----------



## aal60 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Auch ich schreib hier voller Hast
ich hätte gern die Abu Ultra Cast
-es ist noch gar nicht lange her
da wurd´ ich mit der goldenen ABU Multi bescher, 
fischen will ich mit dieser nicht,
darum ist jetzt gewinnen Pflicht  #h


----------



## taupo_tiger (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

bescheidenheit ist eine zier
lieber aal60, dich lob ich mir
ich will die abu ultra cast
weil du die güldne multi hast
ist der gewinn dann erst bei mir
lieber aal, dann tauschen wir!


----------



## taupo_tiger (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

damit du freud am angeln hast
rät abu dir zur ultra cast
die gebrauchsanweisung zu beachten
sollt jeder rolleneigner trachten
um zores aus dem weg zu gehn
sollt in diesem büchlein stehn:

lässt die kurbel sich schwer drehn
dürft´s weiblein auf der leine stehn

klemmt die schnur am rutenende
hilft sehr oft ne rollenwende

denn merklich geringer der komfort
schaut die spule nicht nach vor

bicht der bügel unter last
hilft nur ne zweite ultra cast

doch bevor du die montierst
du in die gebrauchsanweisung stierst

in dieser sollt geschrieben stehn
was hilft zores aus dem weg zu gehn:

...........

und die moral von der geschicht
ich gewinne wieder nicht
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## aal60 (14. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

@taupo_tiger

*da ist ja ein dichtender Angler oder ein angelnder Dichter unter uns ... .*

Falls Du sie gewinnst, ich gönn´ sie Dir.


----------



## feedex (15. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Trüben Blickes sehe ich verschlafen auf den Monitor,
doch was sehe ich, das kommt mir schwedisch vor!

Das ist kein Gegrunze grammatikresistenter Proleten,
nein - sondern ein Wettstreit angelnder Poeten!

Ausgeschrieben ist ein Siegespreis, was für ein feiner -
seufzend denke ich: Ach, wäre es doch meiner....

Metallisch glänzende Feinarbeit aus nordischer Schmiede,
mit deren Hilfe ich am Wasser manchen Frust vermiede!

Welch Verdruss, hänge nun an der Begierde Galgenmast,
bitte, bitte gebt sie mir - die neue *  ABU ULTRA CAST !*


----------



## eisbaer51 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Wenn ich im Maerz gewinn die ABU ULTRA CAST
      dann gehe ich ganz kurzfristig also last-
      minute mit dem super neuen Teil 
      bergauf,bergab zum See-oft auch steil
      und teste SIE auf Herz und Nieren
      bis ich nach Hause kriech auf allen Vieren.


----------



## Hechtchris (15. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

*Wenn ich geh zum fischen,

Möchte ich die Abu Ultra Cast nie missen,

Darum möcht ich sie gewinnen gern,

Und zum Fischen einsetzen ob nah oder fern !


#h
*


----------



## mcfishman (16. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

...nun bayern hat ja heute verloren - also könnte ich doch heute gewinnen   - kleiner spass, nicht böse sein


----------



## Platte (16. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Mit Abu angel ich hier rum, 
die Ultra Cast hat die nen Wumm.
Ich möchte mich mal vergewissern, 
mit der Abu Ultra cast zu triggern.
Darum möcht ich gern mal fischen,
ohne sie zu vermissen.


----------



## Schuschek (16. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Angelgedicht

Hab Heute diesen Trööt gefunden,
und dachte mir ich fang an die Wörter abzurunden.

Denn eine Rolle von A, B, U,
gehört noch zu meinem Equipment dazu.

Hight End ist auf jeden Fall ganz fein,
aber bei mir soll es die Ultra Cast sein.

Drum reime ich sogar beim pennen,
denn ich möchte sie bald mein Eigen nennen.

Solch fein Röllchen ganz aus Metall,
das ist schon Klasse das sag ich @all.

Von Abu die Ultra Cast in allen Ehren,
kann keiner den Zugang zum Wasser verwehren.

Sie fängt die Fische am laufenden Band,
aber nur wenn ich sie hab, in der Hand.

Drum muss die Rolle ganz schnell zu mir her,
nur vom rumliegen und warten fängt sie nimmer mehr.

Also schleunigst in ein Päckchen gemacht,
und nach Magdeburg mit der Post gebracht.

So kommt die Abu Ultra Cast dann,
an ein feines Rütchen dran.

Dort fühlt sie sich wohl, das sag ich dir sehr,
drum muss sie auf jeden Fall zu mir her.

Am Fluss den Köder ins Wasser gebracht,
allen zeigen, so wird das bei uns gemacht.

Es folgt ein Schlag in meiner Rute,
das war die fette Hechtdame, die gute.

Die Rute krumm die Bremse kreischt,
der Wind dir um die Ohren pfeift.

Der Fisch am Haken und nun der Clou,
mit der Abu Ultra Cast, klappt das im Nu.

Der Tag neigt sich dem Ende, die Fänge waren gut,
vor der Ultra Cast zieh ich meinen Hut.

Dann geh ich nach Hause und weiß bescheid,
mit der Ultra Cast bin ich für die Fische bereit.

Und warte voller Spannung dort,
auf dem nächsten Run mit der Rolle vor Ort.

Die Nacht im gemütlichen Bett verbracht,
das Anglerboard mit nem Kaffee schnell angemacht.

Auf einmal diesen Trööt gefunden,
und dachte mir ich fang an die Wörter abzurunden.

Denn eine Rolle von A, B, U,
gehört noch zu meinem Equipment dazu...........

Oh man nun beginnt das Gedicht wieder von vorn,
ich glaub es ist bei “Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier“ gebohr´n.

Ich muss jetzt los die Forellen warten,
Bei uns geht’s jetzt zum Fischfanggarten.

Zum Fang dieser Fische würde ganz fein,
die Ultra Cast von A, B,U sein.

Drum fische ich noch mein altes Gerät,
bis das Päckchen vor meiner Türe steht.

Ich höre jetzt auf mit diesem Reim,
und hoffe die Ultra Cast ist bald mein.

Del Fin


----------



## Matthias_05 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Die Abu Ultra Cast ist nicht schlecht,
den sie wird am wasser jeder Situation gerecht.

Mit der Weitwurfspule werfe ich über den Fluss,
ohne großen Verdruss.

Auch große Fische drill ich mit ihr ein, 
denn ihre Kopfbremse ist sehr fein.

Das kräftige Getriebe hat schon Stil, 
es kurbelt die großen Fische schon 
wie von selbst Richtung Kescherstiel.

Die Abu Ultra Cast sieht sehr gut aus,
da fallen den Kollegen die Augen raus.

Die Graphit-Ersatzspule ist ein muss, 
für jeden Angler ein Genuss.

Kein Wassertier nimmt mehr reiss aus,
wenn ich die Abu Ultra mit ihren Bremsscheiben kauf.

Als Fazit kann man sagen,
diese Rolle ist ohne Makel,
für jeden Angler ein großes Spektakel.


----------



## Potemkins (18. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Sagt doch einer zu dir ein IAR- Walzenlager holst du dir
denkste sag ich dir
4,9:1 übersetzung rate ich dir
kommt noch einer an und hangt 5 kugellager dran
bremsscheiben weitwurfspule sagt da der möchtegern coole
spule rolle tolle abu ultra cast ist wat mir wolle!


So nun aber mal fix her mit der rolle und gruß an alle die kein glück haben ;-)


----------



## Flußkrebs (18. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Anglerträume...

Die ABU Ultra Cast, die Gute
soll endlich auch auf meine Rute

Die "Alte" ist bewährt und sehr vertraut,
doch leider vorm Millenium gebaut
Eine neue Rolle sollte her
dann fällt das Werfen nicht mehr schwer.

Ich träume von dem großen Fang
bin auch vor Weiten nicht mehr bang
Präziser Wurf, präziser Lauf,
nimm es mit jedem Wasser auf.


Das Angelherz klopft schnell und rast
und freut sich auf die Ultra Cast.


Euer Flußkrebs


----------



## Fishing_Girl (21. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hört mal, wie mein Herzchen rast -
hier gibts eine Abu Ultra Cast!!! 
Gewinnen kann man sie - wie fein!
Ich hoffe, sie wird bald meine sein!


:k |supergri


----------



## Ines (21. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Das ist ja eine schräge Veranstaltung hier, diese Reimerei. |uhoh:
Sehr lustig zu lesen.__
Da kann ich mir einen eigenen Beitrag auch nicht ganz verkneifen. Hier ist er:


_ Hätt‘ ich die eine, die du auch noch nicht hast,
sie nennt sich Abu Ultra Cast – 
ob ich dann mehr Fische fang‘ als bisher?
Oder ist das nur eine Werbe-Mär?

Ich bin bereit, es auszuprobieren,
beim Spinnen oder auch beim Gufieren.
Beißt dann ein Fisch – und die Größe passt,
sag‘ ich: Danke, Abu Ultra Cast!#6

_
Schöne Grüße an die Abu-Werbeabteilung!

Ines


----------



## Isfandiar (21. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

sodala, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht, 
aber ich habe 2 kurze versionen zustande gebracht  |supergri


Ich hätt gern ne ABU Ultra Cast,
beim Drill gibts für den Fisch keine Rast,
egal bei welcher Angelei,
ABU ist bei mir immer dabei


you know, to me it seems
like it fullfills my dreams
nowadays it is a must
to have the abu ultracast



herzlichen Dank und mfg, #h


----------



## Gallerts (24. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

noch keinen fisch hatt' ich gefangen,
das ist mir wirklich nah gegangen.
doch nun, dank abu ultra cast,
du fisch mein erstes opfer warst.

(naja, eher klempner als dichter..;O))
(das ist hoffentlich eine prophezeihung.. hab ja noch keinen fisch gefangen... *hoff*)


----------



## johny-boy (25. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Wenn ich dieses Spiel gewinne,
hab ich ne schöne Rolle inne.
Das wär die ABU Ultra Cast,
da freu ich mir doch voll den A(a)st!


----------



## icevega (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Die Rolle ABU Ultra Cast,
zu jedem passt,
der ohne Hast,
den Fisch erfasst.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (3. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Na das würde ich doch alles gerne mal testen ob die Rolle wirklich super ist.

Sie fordert ihn heraus den Spezialist.

Sie ist klein bestimmt aber auch fein .

Wenn die ABU an der Rute ist und gut dreht,dann werdet ihr schon sehen was damit abgeht.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ammersee-angler (3. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Gibts net schon wieder was neues``??? Wir ham ja schon April


----------



## Cobra HH (3. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*



Ammersee-angler schrieb:


> Gibts net schon wieder was neues``??? Wir ham ja schon April


gute frage und wer ist der gewinner von märz


----------



## Kaljan (3. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

ihr schonmal nicht :q:q


----------



## Ammersee-angler (3. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

ich hab ja auch gar net mitgemacht


----------



## Cobra HH (3. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*



Kaljan schrieb:


> ihr schonmal nicht :q:q


etwa du beantwotest mir die frage oder schreibst hier gar nichts
auf so blöde aussagen können wir hier im ab vezichten


----------



## Sarein (3. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Stimmt! Wer hat denn im März gewonnen? 




Cobra HH schrieb:


> etwa du beantwotest mir die frage oder schreibst hier gar nichts
> auf so blöde aussagen können wir hier im ab vezichten


 
Da hat aber Einer eine schlechte Laune...  (...und kann noch nicht einmal Kritik ohne Rechtschreibfehler äußern)  |rolleyes


----------



## Gismo (4. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*



Sarein schrieb:


> Stimmt! Wer hat denn im März gewonnen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Hat bestümt mal wieder schlecht geschlafen den ist der immer so kommisch drauf der brauch einfach mal ein par hinter die ohren das werde ich am wochendende gleich mal machen so geht das mit den nicht weiter#h|jump:


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch im März*

Hier gehts weiter.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=124414

Zur Frage wer gewonnen hat:
Einfach im Mag (www.Anglerpraxis.de) lesen, da stehts jeden Monat drin...


----------

